# Pre Emergent Wash away???



## ecc62 (Jul 7, 2019)

To all my DFW Metroplex lawn enthusiasts, I put down a split app of granular Barricade on 2/24. 36 hours later we had received over 3.5 inches of rain that came down in buckets at times. So my question to ya'll, how much of the Barricade do you think was washed away and should I put down another light app of the Barricade?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I've given up predicting our DFW weather lately! I did a drop of Prodiamine on Jan. 26th with the warmer temperatures. Since then, rains, snowpocalypse, more rains. I did plan it as a split app, so I will probably drop another soon once all this rain passes.

That said, I have no idea if the January app is effective at all.


----------

